# YS1028J questions



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

I looked at a new YS1028J on the weekend and have a few questions that the salesman could not answer:

- The engine has some sort of automatic choke control. The engine is started at full throttle and sputters for a few seconds and then clears up like the choke has been pulled off. How do they accomplish an automatic choke? 

- The auger engagement is an electro-magnetic clutch. It is interlocked with the drive clutch so that when it is released, the auger clutch is released. A little different than a Honda. Any reliability problems with the electromechanical clutch? 

- Trying to figure out why it is 100 pounds heavier than a HSS928CTD. That's 36%. I realize that it has the metal motor enclosure, but that can't account for all the difference. 

- Speaking of the motor housing, how much does it impede motor maintenance or repairs? Is it difficult to remove? 

Since these are not sold in the USA, there is little user information on these in the digital domain. 

Jeff


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Apparently the thicker metal gauge used accounts for the extra weight.


----------

